
Why’s “Try Ruby” Back Online - Hagelin
http://www.rubyinside.com/try-ruby-back-online-2413.html
======
oink
<http://tryruby.sophrinix.com/>

------
shadytrees
> _We will be back in a few hours. Someone discovered a security hole. They
> reported it, but not until someone else thought it would be cute to drop a
> rootkit in._

If Mister McElroy is reading this: Interesting! Was it a problem with _why's
sandbox? (I don't think the original Try Ruby was ever exploited in the short
time I kept a tab on it, and beyond that I haven't a clue; but I couldn't find
any security commits in a quick scan of the changesets.)

<http://github.com/whymirror/why_sandbox/commits/>

------
johnfn
Whenever I try to do 40.reverse, the thing errors out on me, and it wont let
me progress any more through the tutorial. Kind of disappointing. I remember
doing this thing before and it was quite fun.

~~~
carbon8
You can type _next_ to move to the next lesson.

------
quizbiz
Warning, a very "newb"ish question: I completed his tutorial inside my
browser. Buw what now? How do I do that permanently on my shared server which
allows me to create a rails application via cpanel. How do I "populate it with
[my] code"?

~~~
mikeryan
This isn't a small question and is largely going to depend on your shared
server.

First generally you're going to do most of your development locally and then
deploy it to your server. If you're just starting out then check out the
RadRails IDE. It does most of the heavy lifting for you and makes it really
easy to get going.

After that look at something like capistrano or vlad the deployer for getting
the site onto your webserver.

~~~
bts
Or Heroku instead of cap/vlad. Makes getting a quick rails app deployed and
up-and-running very easy.

------
bmelton
This was what I honestly considered the biggest loss with regards to _why's
disappearance. I am literally ecstatic to have this back online.

The only thing that could make this better would be if it were presented by
_why (him|her)self.

------
rogeriopvl
It's great that this is back online again. I got lot's of people trying ruby
thanks to this.

